# 04 seats in a 65 gto



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

has anyone here installed a set of 04-06 seats in their classic gto? I am doing a 65 and would like some feedback on how difficult the rear set of seats were to install. I know the fronts will be no problem but the backs are slightly narrower than the originals ( about 9") just looking for some info from someone whos done it -thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!
I think the guys did it in this thread, but not sure about the back seats, check the thread. Hope this helps.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f30/1966-gto-l92-6l80e-street-challenge-project-15503/


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I put 05 seats in my 64 it was easy if you can do simple fab work. I took the rear seats apart and centered the frames in the car then widened the center split and added the difference to each outside. Had the parts covred with a very similar covering texture. It was somewhat tedious but worth it in the end. I don't have the measurements.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

any pics of the seats in your 64?


----------

